# Power, Rep Range, Shock: Back!



## gopro (Jul 24, 2002)

POWER:week 1
-rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
-bent row...3 x 4-6
-weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
-CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE:week 2
-CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
-WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
-dumbell row...2 x 10-12
-pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK:week 3
-pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
-stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
-CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8

Get thick, get wide!


----------



## Training God (Jul 24, 2002)

Basically you've periodized the reps and sets......


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2002)

Just to clarify, a rack deadlift is not a full deadlift, correct?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 24, 2002)

Just did week 3 thismorning, great routine!!


----------



## KarlW (Jul 24, 2002)

Is Stiff Arm Pulldown where you face the stack bent over, and pull the rope down to your thiighs with each arm at the same time?....if that makes sense.


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> Basically you've periodized the reps and sets......



I don't consider this a true form of "periodization" as the workout changes weekly. This routine is meant to make the body grow through several mechanisms, and by the attack on all fiber types.


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Just to clarify, a rack deadlift is not a full deadlift, correct?



Correct. Set the pins in the powerrack at around knee height or just below.


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> Is Stiff Arm Pulldown where you face the stack bent over, and pull the rope down to your thiighs with each arm at the same time?....if that makes sense.



Face the rack...bent over SLIGHTLY at the waist...small arch in lower back...chest out and shoulders back...use a straight bar and with stiff arms bring the bar down to thighs and squeeze upper lats.


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Just did week 3 thismorning, great routine!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I don't consider this a true form of "periodization" as the workout changes weekly. This routine is meant to make the body grow through several mechanisms, and by the attack on all fiber types.



Sure it's periodization. Any pre-planned program that uses various training means and cycled variables to achieve a specific goal can be consider periodized, regardless of the duration or goals.


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 24, 2002)

what type warmup would you suggest  before these workouts--
  lite cardio,a lite set or 2 ??


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> 
> 
> Sure it's periodization. Any pre-planned program that uses various training means and cycled variables to achieve a specific goal can be consider periodized, regardless of the duration or goals.



You may consider it periodization, but that is not how I use periodization. I don't always work within "classical" definitions. I simply call it cyclical variation.


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> what type warmup would you suggest  before these workouts--
> lite cardio,a lite set or 2 ??



A little cardio to get the blood flowing and always a warmup set or two to "tell your body" what movement it will be performing. After the first exercise, you may only need 1 warmup set per movement with a medium weight for 6-8 reps. Never burn yourself out with warmups.


----------



## rebel (Sep 15, 2002)

on week 3, what's the difference between stiff arm pulldown and pullover?


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> on week 3, what's the difference between stiff arm pulldown and pullover?





A Stiff arm pulldown is done facing a cable machine using a straight bar with arms locked straight. It emphasizes the upper lats especially during the contraction.

A pullover is done with a dumbell held overhead with your back across a bench. It emphasizes the upper lat as well, but more so in the stretch position.


----------



## Training God (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> You may consider it periodization, but that is not how I use periodization. I don't always work within "classical" definitions. I simply call it cyclical variation.



*** Regardless of how you use the concept periodization, what you've posted falls under the textbook definition. You can call it whatever you want and pass it off as something new. The problem is, the underlying concept behind it jives with what periodization and it's multiple classifications are defined by.
Note the word "multiple" as Siff explains in "Supertraining," a variety of concepts that periodization revolves around.

That's not to say the program is no good, all we're saying is the underlying concept is nothing new. I've written up many programs for my cleints that come dangerously close to what you've posted.
Have we stumbled across a revolutionary concept?
I'm not holding my breath just yet.


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Regardless of how you use the concept periodization, what you've posted falls under the textbook definition. You can call it whatever you want and pass it off as something new. The problem is, the underlying concept behind it jives with what periodization and it's multiple classifications are defined by.
> ...



Thanks for the meaningless input...and "we're" not saying anything, only YOU are. My routine is based on MY experience and knowledge, not that of anyone else. I would have come up with this routine regardless of whether the term "periodization" was ever developed or not.

Difference between you and me is...I WRITE the book, I don't READ it! Bye, bye!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Thanks for the meaningless input...and "we're" not saying anything, only YOU are. My routine is based on MY experience and knowledge, not that of anyone else. I would have come up with this routine regardless of whether the term "periodization" was ever developed or not.
> ...




An unusual over-arrogant response from you there, Eric.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 17, 2002)

sigh....

and so the dogma perpetuates the drama.....


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> An unusual over-arrogant response from you there, Eric.



Not meant at all to be arrogant. Just telling the truth. I did not appreciate Maki's bullshit post and it forced me to lay down the truth as it is. When I say I don't read the book, I write the book I simply mean I try to be an innovator not an impersonator. Don't like it...tuff!


----------



## Training God (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Thanks for the meaningless input...and "we're" not saying anything, only YOU are. My routine is based on MY experience and knowledge, not that of anyone else. I would have come up with this routine regardless of whether the term "periodization" was ever developed or not.
> ...




**** Sigh, Eric, once again your getting a tad over defensive and arrogant in your reply.
All I said was that the underlying principles that we were commenting on in your program fall under what some of 'periodization' talks about. I never insulted your program. Obviously by the comments you've gotten it works, and that's great. 

Also, your last comment makes no sense since I'm sure you've aquired your certs and other information from other people? So in a sense you do "READ" the book. Correct me if I'm off track here?
Another thing, I and many other people can make a program up as well. Actually I'm working on a book that will be based upon many of the routines that I've designed and am designing. Now talk about writing a book and not reading it eh.


----------



## Training God (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Not meant at all to be arrogant. Just telling the truth. I did not appreciate Maki's bullshit post and it forced me to lay down the truth as it is. When I say I don't read the book, I write the book I simply mean I try to be an innovator not an impersonator. Don't like it...tuff!



*** I dunno if it was bullshiat. I was just commenting on a earlier comment you made about YOUR program.
I think I've been quite civil with you Go Pro, I've never once in this thread insulted you. But for some reason you seem to take things a tad to personal. Why is that?


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** I dunno if it was bullshiat. I was just commenting on a earlier comment you made about YOUR program.
> I think I've been quite civil with you Go Pro, I've never once in this thread insulted you. But for some reason you seem to take things a tad to personal. Why is that?



Because 9 out of 10 times you act like an asshole and you have admitted to that in the past. Perhaps because of this I have trouble looking at any of your posts as constructive.

I'm glad you are writing a book...good for you...that is excellent. I'm in the process of writing one myself...long process, however, that has been interrupted by several other business ventures as well as the fact that Musclemag International has been requesting more articles from me. 

Anyway, in time, perhaps you will earn my respect back and I will be able to be "civil" with you too...


----------



## Robboe (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> as well as the fact that Musclemag International has been requesting more articles from me.




Keep at it and maybe t-mag will be asking you for articles....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> ...as well as the fact that Musclemag International has been requesting more articles from me.



yeah, they keep calling me asking me for a photo shoot, but I keep telling them I am too busy.


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> yeah, they keep calling me asking me for a photo shoot, but I keep telling them I am too busy.



Hey, that wasn't nice Princey. They just emailed me yesterday about my articles and they HAVE requested more from me. I wasn't bullshitting.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2002)

me neither!


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> Keep at it and maybe t-mag will be asking you for articles....



That is really funny because you have about 1/8 the knowledge of any of the T-mag writers. Perhaps you should start writing articles for a magazine on YOUR knowledge level, like, say, " Beer Gut Journal," or " Ballarena Digest."


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Regardless of how you use the concept periodization, what you've posted falls under the textbook definition. You can call it whatever you want and pass it off as something new. The problem is, the underlying concept behind it jives with what periodization and it's multiple classifications are defined by.
> ...


What a fukin huge load of bla bla........ 
Gopro, Your programme ROCKS!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> That is really funny because you have about 1/8 the knowledge of any of the T-mag writers.



I think he could hold his own from what I've read.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2002)

Hold his own what??


----------



## Robboe (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> That is really funny because you have about 1/8 the knowledge of any of the T-mag writers. Perhaps you should start writing articles for a magazine on YOUR knowledge level, like, say, " Beer Gut Journal," or " Ballarena Digest."




Depends which writers we're talking about. But that's for another day.

Misc.Beer.Pissheads have already asked for several articles, but i declined.

I was canning Sci.Bald.Hairloss the other day and your name was mentioned quite frequently.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> That is really funny because you have about 1/8 the knowledge of any of the T-mag writers.




By the way, while that may very well be true, (probably is in fact), let me also point out to you that i've never claimed to be more knowledgable than the T-mag writers. Nor have i ever claimed to be a 'guru', or an 'expert'.

Nor have i ever claimed to be huge, which is in fact, quite far from the truth.

And also, let us not forget that these guys get paid for doing what they do. They do it for a living. I do this for enjoyment and interest.

They provide a service, and I, as a consumer, have every right to pick faults and complain as and where i see fit.

At the end of the day, if they know more than me, then good for them.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll give this a shot gopro.  Thanks, I've been looking for a new back routine to try.


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> What a fukin huge load of bla bla........
> Gopro, Your programme ROCKS!!



Thank you my good friend. I appreciate it!


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> 
> 
> I think he could hold his own from what I've read.



Oh, trust me...he holds his OWN...


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then, what you said originally does not really make sense. I am honored that Musclemag International pays me to write articles, ans I'd be just as honored to write for T-mag...probably more so.

Anyway, the truth is I feel you are actually one of the more knowledgable people on here (even though you think I'm bald).


----------



## Training God (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> What a fukin huge load of bla bla........



*** I'm assuming Mr Peetrips (I like your name) that you lack the knowledge to understand excatly what I was getting at? Correct me if I was wrong and please point out where I might be wrong.  I simply explained the variables that have been used to define the very meaning of periodization.

Thank you and I look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2002)

it just amazes that maki will come to this board to argue with gopro any chance he gets. 

true jealousy


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** I'm assuming Mr Peetrips (I like your name) that you lack the knowledge to understand excatly what I was getting at? Correct me if I was wrong and please point out where I might be wrong.  I simply explained the variables that have been used to define the very meaning of periodization.
> ...


Let me put it this way,(seeing how you are so elloquent of speech) Periodization is probably a good thing but you just rattled off a whole loada' that only a small handfull of people would understand. I haven't been liftin weights for long (8mths) I got awesome results from some shonkie programme my trainer gave me (mind you he did win the 2001 natural b/b championships held in Italy) Gopros routine is just awesome for a change up, It keeps it fresh. You just sounded like you were tryin to be really tech to undermine GP's programme. Did he say that it was his idea?? No, i think not, it's just his programme.
Thank you come again


----------



## gopro (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it just amazes that maki will come to this board to argue with gopro any chance he gets.
> 
> true jealousy



It really is amazing isn't it. But then again, Maki needs things to do between masturbating sessions...although he claims that jerking off counts as cardio


----------



## gopro (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Let me put it this way,(seeing how you are so elloquent of speech) Periodization is probably a good thing but you just rattled off a whole loada' that only a small handfull of people would understand. I haven't been liftin weights for long (8mths) I got awesome results from some shonkie programme my trainer gave me (mind you he did win the 2001 natural b/b championships held in Italy) Gopros routine is just awesome for a change up, It keeps it fresh. You just sounded like you were tryin to be really tech to undermine GP's programme. Did he say that it was his idea?? No, i think not, it's just his programme.
> Thank you come again



Don't mind Maki...he has insecurity problems.

On another note though...the program IS MINE. Perhaps it is loosely based on the periodiztion concept, but it was purely grown from MY own research and experimentation.


----------



## Training God (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Let me put it this way,(seeing how you are so elloquent of speech) Periodization is probably a good thing but you just rattled off a whole loada' that only a small handfull of people would understand. I haven't been liftin weights for long (8mths) I got awesome results from some shonkie programme my trainer gave me (mind you he did win the 2001 natural b/b championships held in Italy) Gopros routine is just awesome for a change up, It keeps it fresh. You just sounded like you were tryin to be really tech to undermine GP's programme. Did he say that it was his idea?? No, i think not, it's just his programme.
> Thank you come again




*** Thank you for replying back.
My initial post was directed at Eric so I didn't think about toning the "tech" language down.
 All I pointed out was that, although he may have created it from his experiece, it's not something that's new. Looking at the change in exercise variables I merely pointed out that it looked like a basic periodized routine. Never once did I say it wouldn't work nor did I mention that it was an inferior routine. More power to those who've tried it and reaped the benefits of it.


----------



## Training God (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it just amazes that maki will come to this board to argue with gopro any chance he gets.
> 
> true jealousy



*** I didn't debate anything except point something out. Please learn the difference bewteen the two. It's one thing to jump on me and it's another to jump on me just because it SEEMS like I'm searching for a debate.

Prince, true jealousy  could be summed up by this:

"Jealousy lives upon doubts. It becomes madness or ceases entirely as soon as we pass from doubt to certainty."
	- Franois de La Rochefoucauld


----------



## Training God (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Don't mind Maki...he has insecurity problems.
> ...



*** Thank you for clearing things up Dr Phil,  the IOU is in the mail.

Getting back on topic I would like to thank Eric for validating my point as I've been politely trying to do for the past couple days in this thread. As I mentioned the program is 'loosley" (loosley or not it still is) based on  periodization. I never said that his experience and research didn't count for anything. I just said that the concept behind it wasn't groundbreaking. Of course then Eric hauled off like a little league t-ball player and hit me with some childish insults.


----------



## gopro (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Thank you for clearing things up Dr Phil,  the IOU is in the mail.
> ...



Oh come on Maki...you can take it. Seriously, you haven't admitted to your problem, at least with me. I simply posted my power, rep range, shock program up in the training forum at the request of many of our members. I started getting wonderful feedback and have been very appreciative to all of them. I never went off and said, "see how great I am...everyone loves me!" I simply said thanks and I hope you continue to make gains...

...but then here comes Maki...he just can't stand it and for some reason feels compelled to at least somewhat downgrade my program. No, not by arguing its effectiveness...but by at least telling me and everyone else..."hey, gopro ain't so special you know...he is just taking some credit for a concept that has been around for quite a while..."

Listen buddy...I left WBB b/c I was basically forced off by the  insecure children that moderate over there...keep your negativity at that site where it can sprout roots and grow.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Well, then, what you said originally does not really make sense.




Actually, it does make sense.

The magazines are proverbial monkey piss, and just because the writers are more knowledgable than me doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Yanks20 (Sep 20, 2002)

TCD - yeah change the fact that you have MANBOOBIES!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow.

Well doesn't that get funnier each and every time you say it.

It's like you're some sort of original comical genius. Extraordinary.

You should do stand up. But if you wanna be anywhere near successful, i suggest you work on more material and actually a sense of humour. I imagine there'll be more life in a cemetary than the audiences you would perform in front of.


----------



## Yanks20 (Sep 20, 2002)

tisk, tisk - seems like a touched a funny bone with you there! listen the only reason i bust on you so badly is because everything has to be some sort of an arguement with you. you recruit your boys from WBB to jump in on anything that Pro rights about and if you clearly look at the beginning of this thread you can see all he was doing was posting a routine at the request of others on the board. take it for what it is worth but in no way was he looking for an arguement and you and Maki have to be dicks about the whole thing.

so my friend have you finally gotten over the BIG 200 plateau that seemed to be kicking your ass forever?


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> tisk, tisk - seems like a touched a funny bone with you there!



Quite humourously not. I have yet to get worked up over anything to do with the internet, other than the odd occasion when all people have recommended are supplements to achieve certain feats.

I just take a dry sarcastic tone with retarded inbreds like yourself.



> listen the only reason i bust on you so badly is because everything has to be some sort of an arguement with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yanks20 (Sep 20, 2002)

not worth getting banned over! trust me there are some very key words that i would just love to say to you regarding you comments little boy!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Isn't EVERYTHING we do an adaptation of what someone else has done before? Someone came up with the idea of lifting heavy objects to get big, and its been fine tuning that ever since, ergo we are all doing something only modestly original based on someones original concept.

If you can say "this is a program I use" then I think thats the same thing as saying "this is my program" or "this is my current program", that doesn't neccessarily further state "I invented the idea of lifting heavy objects, and I also invented cast iron and steel!"


----------



## Training God (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Oh come on Maki...you can take it. Seriously, you haven't admitted to your problem, at least with me. I simply posted my power, rep range, shock program up in the training forum at the request of many of our members. I started getting wonderful feedback and have been very appreciative to all of them. I never went off and said, "see how great I am...everyone loves me!" I simply said thanks and I hope you continue to make gains...
> ...



*** It seems that you have a problem taking constructive criticism to heart. In most cases you get fairly insulted and start launching an offensive attack via verbal insults and arrogant remarks. I have no problem with this. This is the internet where one should be free to present their true colors. Which you do time and time again. I commend you.

As for WBB and the sob story of being forced out by the nazi mods I would beg to differ. The only way you could have been forced off would to be banned. I do believe you have an active account over there waiting to be used. My negativity has no place over at wannabebig. Instead I've used my time to help develope one of the most knowledgable BODYBUILDING sites on the internet. Of course you can scoff and refute this claim (which is pointless since you have no idea what kind of features, new material, exclusive interviews etc we have in store) but you know as well as I do that the proof is in the pudding and the pudding tatses very sweet over there. I need not start comparing my accomplishments to yours because as fitness professionals we all have our won goals, and accomplishments aren't always an indicator of who is more superior.

On another note.
A big thumbs up to you Eric  
Keep up the hard work, you do a great job around here.
Sincerely,
PowermanDL


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> not worth getting banned over! trust me there are some very key words that i would just love to say to you regarding you comments little boy!




Say what you want.

I've been doing so for fucking months and have yet to be banned. One quip from you is hardly gonna stretch the boat.

In fact, this place seems to pride itself on being anti-censorship, so there's no reason why the mods won't let you have your say.

As far as i'm concerned, you just copped out - big style.

Mincer boy.


----------



## BigDocT (Sep 20, 2002)

I dont understand this forum- it finally bothers me enough to make a post.

  One member makes a few simple points about a workout scheme and gets rebuffed by some rediculous, non-intelligent trash talking by a moderator no less.

Why are mods allowed to abuse members?  And then these fellas peetrips and yanks chime in with nothing substantial but pure trask talk

How can one learn anything in the midst of all this garbage?


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BigDocT *_
> I dont understand this forum- it finally bothers me enough to make a post.
> 
> One member makes a few simple points about a workout scheme and gets rebuffed by some rediculous, non-intelligent trash talking *by a moderator no less.*



That's actually a good point i'd never considered. Or overlooked at least. 



> Why are mods allowed to abuse members?  And then these fellas peetrips and yanks chime in with nothing substantial but pure trask talk
> 
> How can one learn anything in the midst of all this garbage?



Unfortunate, isn't it?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 20, 2002)

That's one thing I love about this forum BigDoc. I don't post much here for the very reason that some of the mods here seem to be very quick to take offense, and there's no end of intellectually-challenged people to chime in with a flurry of idiocy.

I rarely find it worth my time.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2002)

closing this thread because it has turned into a flame war.


----------

